# Reynolds R2



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Are these new to the Reynolds line up or have I just been over looking them? Looks like they are a step below the Attacks. Anyone riding them?


----------



## Johnny Utah (Aug 2, 2011)

They are the older Attack rim with a silver hub and spoke. The biggest difference between them and the current Attacks is that they lack the new Cryo CTg braking surface.


----------



## etane (Sep 8, 2009)

Got one ride on them. No complaints so far. Went with R2 because it matches my bike's aesthetics.


----------



## Rivet Rider (Nov 11, 2011)

*R2 Experience*

Bought a set in early November. Fitted with Grifo Challenge 32mm cross tires. Hoops are used on my Moots cyclocross bike. Ride mostly on country dirt roads. The hubs are great and the rims absorb a ton of vibration. However, with only four rides on them (approx 250 miles) I am concerned about the durability of the brake surface. I am using the Reynolds supplied brake pads but I am already seeing degradation of the braking surface (see photo). Black finish is worn and you can see sub-surface. Interestingly this has only occurred on the front rim (both sides). I plan to consult my LBS where I bought them


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

What is showing on your brake track is totally normal. Its just the old design with the "scrim" layer showing through. Cosmetically it may not be perfect, but it is very normal for that design.


----------



## Rivet Rider (Nov 11, 2011)

I hope you are right. I will let my LBS/Reynolds dealer know just to protect myself under the warranty


----------



## Rivet Rider (Nov 11, 2011)

*R2 Experience -*

Thought I would post how the R2's look on my dirt road machine with 32mm Challenge Grifo XS tires. Between the tires, rims and Ti frame it is smooth.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I bought a pair of the clinchers a couple weeks ago as backup for my Easton tubulars.

Its not a bad wheel for what you pay. Its 1000 msrp. 

The bang for the buck version is the tubular one. It weighs in at around 1140-ish grams. It would make a pretty good climbing wheel if your into that type of riding.


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

I just picked a new set of these for a really good deal, debating what is best use of them thought

Right now plan is too put them on a cross bike that is more setup for gravel grinding / dirt road type of rides. I would run them with 35s using trp V brakes. There are some extended descents on some of my rides but i can switch wheels for that if I have to.

Any suggestions on brake pads?

They are the clinchers, any feedback on them for the above purpose?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I have 2 sets of Reynolds and the brake track always looks like that after first few rides. Mine have never gotten any worse than the pic above and I got thousands of miles on them both.


----------

